# Question - SRAM cassette



## asleep at the keel (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm currently running a 10 speed Rival group set. I want to change my 25-12 cassette over to a 28-11 but I see that SRAM has different models that are similarly priced. I can't really find what the difference is. 
Looking for information on this and / or recommendations on cassette, source, etc. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

comparing a PG1050 to a PG1070?

PG1070 is lighter..


----------



## genux (Jun 18, 2012)

For the 10-speed road cassette, SRAM offers 2 models: PG-1050 and PG-1070. Like tednugent said, the PG-1070 is lighter but is also more expensive.

Both cassettes come in different sizing, from 11-23 to 12-32. Depending on the seller, some cassette sizes may be more expensive than others (supply/demand/stock).

SRAM also used to carry the PG-1030, but it looks like they stopped selling in 2013. It was the cheapest 10-speed cassette in their line-up, the heaviest, but also came in 11-36. You might be able to find it from some dealers. I bought my PG-1030 11-32t for only $40 a few months back.

You can get them from a variety of online sellers: Amazon, Nashbar, Performance Bike, Tree Fort Bikes; and of course, your trusty LBS.

I have, on different bikes, PG-1030 11-32t, PG-1050 11-28t, and PG-1070 11-26t.

I'm not a fast guy, so I can't really tell the weight difference among the three. Shifting seems to be similarly smooth, too. The lock ring on the PG-1070 doesn't feel as "cheap" as the others, but I only really touch it when cleaning the cassette.

Unless the weight really matters to you (probably 40-60g), get the cassette in the size that you want/need for the best price you can find.


----------



## asleep at the keel (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for the information fellas! Looks like the PG 1070 is what I'll go with but now have to determine size. Live in a very hilly area, 55 years old and consider myself average at best as a climber. Definitely going 11 on the low end but having trouble deciding on 26 - 28 on the high end. Any thoughts?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

asleep at the keel said:


> Thanks for the information fellas! Looks like the PG 1070 is what I'll go with but now have to determine size. Live in a very hilly area, 55 years old and consider myself average at best as a climber. Definitely going 11 on the low end but having trouble deciding on 26 - 28 on the high end. Any thoughts?


better off with the 28.

my road and cross bikes have 11-32T (PG1050 on the Cross and PG1070 on the road)


----------



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

asleep at the keel said:


> Thanks for the information fellas! Looks like the PG 1070 is what I'll go with but now have to determine size. Live in a very hilly area, 55 years old and consider myself average at best as a climber. Definitely going 11 on the low end but having trouble deciding on 26 - 28 on the high end. Any thoughts?


I currently have 11-32 but once my new wheels get here, I have a 11-28 that will be going on along with my new RD! I'm kind of a weight weenie, and you should know that I found there is a PG-1070 and a PG1070. The difference being that one is labeled with a hyphen and the other isn't. If you look at the SRAM site, you'll notice this as well. I forget which, but one is for mountain and the other for road. The road version is usually $99 or so and is the lighter of the two.


----------



## genux (Jun 18, 2012)

asleep at the keel said:


> Thanks for the information fellas! Looks like the PG 1070 is what I'll go with but now have to determine size. Live in a very hilly area, 55 years old and consider myself average at best as a climber. Definitely going 11 on the low end but having trouble deciding on 26 - 28 on the high end. Any thoughts?


If you want to spend a lot of time climbing a bit easier, the 11-32t spacing will give you one more bail-out option than the 11-28t spacing:

11-28: 11-12-13-14-15-17-19-22-25-28
11-32: 11-12-13-__-15-17-19-22-25-28-32

You lose "14" which is closer to the lower-/middle-end of the gears which will mostly be used on flats only.

I'm still an average climber myself at best, but I miss the 32 bail-out gear on steeper (>10%) climbs.


----------



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

Don't rule out the Shimano 105 cassette. Probably your best value and quieter as well.

And why do you need the 11? Are you that fast? Food for thought.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Tiagra 10-speed cassette may be the best value. It's available in 30T also


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

This thread has me thinking about switching the cassette and the chain ring. 

Would a 12 - 32 make up for going to a standard chain ring in the front? 

I have an extra standard and am wondering if that would shift better and be a better combo. Probably not or everyone would do it right?


----------



## jaffar (Feb 16, 2008)

*cassette*



NJBiker72 said:


> This thread has me thinking about switching the cassette and the chain ring.
> 
> Would a 12 - 32 make up for going to a standard chain ring in the front?
> 
> I have an extra standard and am wondering if that would shift better and be a better combo. Probably not or everyone would do it right?


If by standard you mean a 53/39 instead of a 50/34. it's pretty much a draw; a 34 ring with a 28t cog is essentially the same gear as a 39 ring with a 32t cog. 

Don't forget that all short cage RDs aren't compatible with 32t cassettes, you would need the newer mid cage sram RD to make that work.


----------



## genux (Jun 18, 2012)

Depends on how much you want to spend as well. A rear cassette is cheaper than changing out cranks/chainrings, but jaffar also has a good point about your RD needing to be the right size to accommodate your preferred cassette.

A compact (50/34) + 11-28t is usually versatile enough to handle most riding styles.


----------



## Sam Brasel (Jun 15, 2009)

To any avid, but non-racing, fitness cyclist who is routinely riding new routes and has SRAM I advise a two-ring compact up front and an 11-32 in the rear. Yes, even though that means moving to a medium-length-cage RD. If you have legs like Hercules or live in the flatlands, OK, fine, I understand; no problem. But...otherwise...just do it. Don't give it another thought. I see more and more set-ups like this now that SRAM has offered it in all four of their trim lines.

That gives one a 50/11 for adding speed to all but the steepest of descents and a 34/32 for when one suddenly finds oneself on a sustained 15% grade on a Century route that was advertised as "moderately hilly". I have *never *said to myself "Gosh, if ONLY I had a 14-tooth cog in the back!!"


----------



## asleep at the keel (Aug 24, 2011)

I am certainly not fast but do find myself running out of gearing from time to time, usually on gradual descents or with a stiff breeze at my back. My wife and I both ride Cervelo R3 with 10 speed Rival compact 12 - 25. We're both in our 50's and try to ride like we're 25 years younger than we are. If I go out and hammer here in the hills I can usually finish up in the 18's, and my wifes not far behind. The kids are gone and we spend a lot of money on cycling. So, I've decided to see what a different cassette would achieve. I've ordered one for each of us, 11-26 for me and 11-28 for her. Can't wait to play around with them. I really appreciate this site and all the information I've gleaned here. Always my "go to" when I have a question.


----------



## Sam Brasel (Jun 15, 2009)

Moving to an 11t cog in the back is the right move if you have a compact in the front. A 50/12 combination in my view is often not high enough, whereas 50/11 usually gets the job done for a non-racer.


----------



## geekjimmy (Mar 26, 2012)

genux said:


> If you want to spend a lot of time climbing a bit easier, the 11-32t spacing will give you one more bail-out option than the 11-28t spacing:
> 
> 11-28: 11-12-13-14-15-17-19-22-25-28
> 11-32: 11-12-13-__-15-17-19-22-25-28-32
> ...


Just make sure you're running a medium cage RD before switching to a 32. IIRC, the biggest cog a short cage Rival RD will take is 28.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

geekjimmy said:


> Just make sure you're running a medium cage RD before switching to a 32. IIRC, the biggest cog a short cage Rival RD will take is 28.


What's the biggest cog a 2011 Red RD would take? 28 IIRC?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

NJBiker72 said:


> What's the biggest cog a 2011 Red RD would take? 28 IIRC?


All the SRAM short cage can take a 28T.

All SRAM WiFLi take 32T


----------

